# When do the Chanterelles start in IL?



## downersgravedigger

New to the area but experienced hunting chantys in New York state. Curious if anyone on this board finds them in Northern IL and when I should start looking?


----------



## wolf claw

Never would of beleived there are Chants around Northern illinois but apparently there are! As to when the start I have no idea from my understanding they start popping sometime in early July but that is just what I have been told. I know they are up in Central IL and Central Indiana... I am going to start checking this weekend to see what type of fungi are out there!


----------



## downersgravedigger

Im going to do the same, head out Sunday, maybe I'll travel South a few hours to see what I can find. I read that we need some heavy summer rains to jump start the Chants. I'm also keen to find some black trumpets for drying since I didnt have the self control to dry many of my morels this year, just kept on eating them 

Ill keep you posted if I manage to find anything.


----------



## jaybo

I just got word from a reliable source that chanterelles have been found in northern, IL. I'm not surprised with all the rain, heat and humidity we've had. I'm going to start checking my spots in the next day or so and report back with any findings.


----------

